# 18 Years Of Marriage, Is My Dad Cheating?



## Emma1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm new here. Not married myself but seeing someone but this post is regarding my parents. My mum and dad have been married for 18 years and have always had a happy marriage, they sometimes argue like all couples do at some point in their lives but nothing bad that you'd split over.

Anyway my dad works full time, Monday to Sunday and he had left work this morning. Around 2PM I got a strange text from him which said "We should be together, you know that xxx" and obviously wasn't intended for me and sent it to me by mistake.

I text him back why he texted me that and he phoned me straight away sounding all worried, I asked him about the text and he said he worded the text wrong but not to tell my mum as he didn't want an argument. 3 years back he was 'apparently' seen kissing another women but it was one of those moments where it was his word against the other persons and since mum wasn't there, nothing was proved.

He kept pleading not to show mum the text, I told him if you have nothing to hide, why are you acting all worried, he then makes a excuse that he's stressed at work, not sure to believe him are not, he made me delete the text.

Does anything seem fishy and should I keep quiet. I'm 23 by the way, so not a child.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes, he is cheating. Your mother deserves the truth. He is cheating on your whole family, because he is selfish. You should tell your mother. Do not tell your father you are going to do this. Your mother should check over the phone bills to see your father's text and call logs. He will deny and gaslight her if she confronts without proof. Sorry, your dad is a cad.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

btw, you cannot believe a single solitary word that comes out of his mouth. If he is speaking, he is most likely lying for the next while.


----------



## thesunwillcomeout (Jun 25, 2012)

Tell your Mom. That is EXACTLY why he's nervous. You may be able to retrieve that txt from your phone. Also make a note of approximate time he sent it to you so your mom can look for other texts sent around the same time on the phone record. She may be able to i.d. the number then. Do this fast before your father catches up! Don't tell him. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

A fishy fish. 
Ask him who it was intended for?

He will lie.

I think its time you pick up an interesting hobby. Become a PI, private investigator. Buy a VAR plant his car, the house, maybe leave a gps tracker in the car. You should find your evidence and explanation for that text soon enough.


This reminds me of the thread where a woman in her 40's/50's was having an affair with a mid twenties man and the husband saw her texting something like "don't you care about us anymore? are we meaningless?"

Husband asked what of it and got the "oh it was to our son, its nothing"....


----------



## Emma1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

After asking a close friend, she advised me not to say anything but according to her I need more evidence than a text, she said what if it was a autocorrect mistake?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

If it was only autocorrect, then why would be be so worried that you would tell your mom? So, tell your mom. This is information she should deal with and you do not need to be the one verifying. That is up to her. No parent would ever ask a child to keep an innocent typo from a parent, but a cheater will ask the world to help cover their tracks.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

if it was a simple mistake he wouldnt be pleading with you


I suggest you read up on infidelity and educate yourself because it's going to be a long and bumpy ride

start by clicking the newbie link in my signature


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

An autocorrect mistake?

This is ridiculous. Your father was texting another woman. Occam's Razor.

The only real question is what you should do about it. 

I agree that you should go immediately to your mother, pass on the information & let her take it from there. She deserves to know & you should not be an active intermediary.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

Don't take this the wrong way, but wtf does your friend know about infidelity? She/he should have said they don't know rather than give you idiotic advice. What could he have possibly been texting you for that to be an autocorrect? No, his mistake was hitting the wrong person in his text history or address book.


----------



## Emma1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

SadandAngry said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but wtf does your friend know about infidelity? She/he should have said they don't know rather than give you idiotic advice. What could he have possibly been texting you for that to be an autocorrect? No, his mistake was hitting the wrong person in his text history or address book.


Plenty of experience, he dad cheated 6 times. Her mother caught him online with his pants down in a webcam to another women.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

This doesn't make your friend's advice reasonable.

Your father sent the text to you by mistake. The kissing incident earlier most likely wasn't innocent. Your mother has a right to know. She should be the one handling this, not you.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

Emma1989 said:


> Plenty of experience, he dad cheated 6 times. Her mother caught him online with his pants down in a webcam to another women.


Let me qualify the question in that case, wtf does she know about dealing effectively with infidelity? 6 times? Is that what you'd like to see for your family? 

I'm not trying to be mean or facetious, this is serious, and it needs to be handled with decisiveness and courage to limit the inevitable damage.

What are you thinking at this point Emma?


----------



## tryingpatience (May 7, 2014)

The answers you'll find her will be quick and to the point. It's because most of us have actually been through it. There is plenty of experience here. 

The reason why you need to tell your mother is because she can use that to start doing her own PI or you could help her. Checking phone records is very easy. There is too much in that message for it to be a mistake.


----------



## Daniel. (Jan 14, 2015)

The key is in his reactions, if it were just an autocorrect he'd laugh it off, BUT 
1. He called you immediately, sounded worried
2. He asked not to tell your mom and then played 'poor me' card
3. He made you delete the text
4. He kissed other women (plural? wow)
Those are all red flags

So was it the stress at work or he worded it wrong, what's up with the xxx in the end of the text ? Former or latter they don't make sense, because those are lies


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Zombie thread


----------



## Observer (Aug 23, 2011)

lol yep


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

brainnnnssssssss


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Zombie thread 1 Daniel 0


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

This thread is 3 years old. Let it rest in peace.


----------

